# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  الناشط محمود أمين الحياري الى الانتخابات النيابية في البلقاء

## الحصن نيوز

قرر الناشط السياسي والنقابي محمود أمين الحياري خوض الانتخابات النيابية في البلقاء -



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

